# bunch of incompetent morons at the VDC



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

just got word that my Z4 35is that was delivered off the Don Juan on 8/26 was crashed/damaged AT the VDC by the VDC staff with bumper and damage behind the bumper. VDC was completely unwilling to give any details on the level of damage and kept my CA and the dealer at arms length with limited information. They also proceeded to tell my CA that it's ok, customer will just get his car back in 3 weeks. East Bay BMW informed them on behalf that this was a euro delivery car and I was paying for it already and this is unacceptable.

This is absolutely ridiculous. I contacted BMWFS and BMWNA and should hear more tomorrow. 

Does anybody have any contacts for the management at the VDC? That idiot should be fired.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

(805) 488-3035
Carlos Hijar - General Manager


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

thank you Chris.


----------



## Tnelly (Mar 13, 2011)

http://www.amports.com/contact.html#hueneme

I knew I saw that name somewhere.

San, that is total BS! Even if they did wreck it, which sucks, it does not take 3 weeks to fix body damage.

Tell Carlos to get that white 335i Xdrive coupe out of there while you're at it. I'll replace the rim they're waiting on later.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. What a bunch of ass-clowns.


----------



## ZDDP1273 (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear. Hope it all works out more quickly for you!


----------



## Tnelly (Mar 13, 2011)

Sabrina from ED e-mailed me and my worthless CA this morning. Said my car will be released to trucking and rim will be replaced at dealer. 

Keep on these people, San!


----------



## podge8 (Mar 18, 2002)

So sorry to hear that! I can't even imagine having to wait three more weeks, and having had your car damaged in that way? Unacceptable! I have been a little suspicious after getting my car back. The navigation's previous destinations were wiped out (previous EDers have said they had the European addresses still in there, but no surprise) and the only one in there was Los Robles Street in Oxnard Beach, CA. Looking it up, it is a residential area on the beach, a few miles from the port or VDC. Was someone from the VDC taking my car for a spin? There is no damage or anything I have noticed, but it just seemed fishy to me. I just wish I had noted the exact mileage at drop-off so I could have known if more than a few miles were put on it.


----------



## FrankAZ (Feb 19, 2009)

podge8 said:


> ... The navigation's previous destinations were wiped out (previous EDers have said they had the European addresses still in there, but no surprise) and the only one in there was Los Robles Street in Oxnard Beach, CA. Looking it up, it is a residential area on the beach, a few miles from the port or VDC. Was someone from the VDC taking my car for a spin? There is no damage or anything I have noticed, but it just seemed fishy to me. I just wish I had noted the exact mileage at drop-off so I could have known if more than a few miles were put on it.


Having an Oxnard Beach address loaded is very odd. I can't remember seeing anyone report that before. I'd be suspicious of someone borrowing the car for an errand too - a test drive wouldn't need a destination.

FWIW, my car passed through Oxnard and there was a 13 miles delta between drop-off mileage in Geneva and when it arrived in Phoenix. I saw the exact mileage as it was dropped off the transporter because my dealer lost the key as soon as it was driven off the transporter and after spending 48 hours hoping it would show up eventually had to call me to tell me that they needed the second key from me before they could move it off the street where it was left. I figured 13 miles was more than I expected but less than I should fret about. There were another 10 miles by the time I took redelivery 5 days later after some detailing, cosmetic paint repairs, a wheel replacement, and window tinting.

My Address Book entries of European addresses were preserved initially but spontaneously disappeared sometime in the first month of ownership. I don't know when or why but I noticed them gone without deleting them myself.

Frank.


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

I talked to BMW ED today and the East Bay BMW team and they are engaging the area manager to make sure I get taken care of given that this is my 3rd BMW this year and looking to do ED for the M5 next year. 

I got pictures from my CA Jason Burger also and it seemed like somebody carelessly drove down the ramp too quickly and completely destroyed the bottom and lower portion of my front bumper. All the paint was completely off the bumper below the grill. 

hope to have the car soon.


----------



## 2011535i (May 30, 2011)

ouch! so sorry to hear that.


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

podge8 said:


> So sorry to hear that! I can't even imagine having to wait three more weeks, and having had your car damaged in that way? Unacceptable! I have been a little suspicious after getting my car back. The navigation's previous destinations were wiped out (previous EDers have said they had the European addresses still in there, but no surprise) and the only one in there was Los Robles Street in Oxnard Beach, CA. Looking it up, it is a residential area on the beach, a few miles from the port or VDC. Was someone from the VDC taking my car for a spin? There is no damage or anything I have noticed, but it just seemed fishy to me. I just wish I had noted the exact mileage at drop-off so I could have known if more than a few miles were put on it.


My destinations in Germany were still in the nav display when I took redelivery of my car. They disappeared as soon as I drove off the lot and chose a US destination.


----------



## Hasek9339 (Feb 5, 2009)

Ug!


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

podge8 said:


> So sorry to hear that! I can't even imagine having to wait three more weeks, and having had your car damaged in that way? Unacceptable! I have been a little suspicious after getting my car back. The navigation's previous destinations were wiped out (*previous EDers have said they had the European addresses still in there*, but no surprise) and the only one in there was Los Robles Street in Oxnard Beach, CA. Looking it up, it is a residential area on the beach, a few miles from the port or VDC. Was someone from the VDC taking my car for a spin? There is no damage or anything I have noticed, but it just seemed fishy to me. I just wish I had noted the exact mileage at drop-off so I could have known if more than a few miles were put on it.


Very strange about that address. Our "previous destinations" were gone but the hotel location that was programmed into one of the memory keys was still there.


----------



## ZDDP1273 (Mar 12, 2011)

I think I saw a Los Robles Street in my navigation system too and didn't really think twice about it. Car only had 3-5 more miles on it when I picked up than when I dropped it off in Munich. I figure they need to drive it around somewhere to get it off the containers and whatnot.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

SANguru; That idiot should be fired.[/QUOTE said:


> Idiot? Why? How do you know it wasn't an accident? Somebody should get fired because your car is delayed by few days? Things happen, learn to deal with it. :thumbdwn:


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

skier said:


> Idiot? Why? How do you know it wasn't an accident? Somebody should get fired because your car is delayed by few days? Things happen, learn to deal with it. :thumbdwn:


it was not as confirmed by VDC and disciplinary action was taken. 2 other cars were damaged because of negligence and the the way this individual drove off the ramp at higher speed than permitted at the VDC. I have the pictures of the damage from VDC.

If you don't know what's going on, you should shut the hell up.


----------



## jcain (Jun 17, 2007)

SANguru said:


> it was not as confirmed by VDC and disciplinary action was taken. 2 other cars were damaged because of negligence and the the way this individual drove off the ramp at higher speed than permitted at the VDC. I have the pictures of the damage from VDC.
> 
> If you don't know what's going on, you should shut the hell up.


2 other cars? When? My car's ETA is kind of suspiciously long. It arrived at the VDC over a week ago and won't be released until the 21st per my CA. I'm wondering if this is a possibility...


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

jcain said:


> 2 other cars? When? My car's ETA is kind of suspiciously long. It arrived at the VDC over a week ago and won't be released until the 21st per my CA. I'm wondering if this is a possibility...


your CA should have a status on the car in the system. I think the code is VH (vehicle hold.) Under the details it will have a comment saying IN REPAIR. That's what is showing on my car which came off the Don Juan on 8/26. I am hoping that's not the case for your car.


----------



## jcain (Jun 17, 2007)

SANguru said:


> your CA should have a status on the car in the system. I think the code is VH (vehicle hold.) Under the details it will have a comment saying IN REPAIR. That's what is showing on my car.


I talked to my CA this morning but I think it would say "IN REPAIR" anyway because the passenger door got dinged in Europe and they should be fixing that. I guess I'll call my CA tomorrow and see if he can find out anything else.


----------



## podge8 (Mar 18, 2002)

Of course he has the right to complain! It's one thing if it was an order to pick up at the dealer, where you aren't paying for the car yet. But EDers pay for the car before picking up, and continue to pay for them while they are on their way here. So a three week delay is unacceptable, especially if it is because someone broke the rules by driving down the ramp too fast and damaging the car. This was completely preventable. Sorry again, SANguru. This really sucks! Have you thought about asking BMW to take care of a payment for you?


----------



## BatteryPowered (Feb 16, 2011)

Redelivery takes 6-10 weeks depending on your final destination. Those 2-3 extra weeks are there for a reason. Unless 10 weeks passed since drop off, I don't see why BMW should take over payments. We all sign on same dotted line, it's one of the risks you take with ED.


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

BatteryPowered said:


> Redelivery takes 6-10 weeks depending on your final destination. Those 2-3 extra weeks are there for a reason. Unless 10 weeks passed since drop off, I don't see why BMW should take over payments. We all sign on same dotted line, it's one of the risks you take with ED.


you are missing the point though. I didn't damage the car. Somebody at VDC did. The damage was significant. I don't mind waiting longer for the car but when somebody literally takes out the entire bottom of the front end, I have every right to complain and seek reparation on diminished value and lost time. Those 2-3 weeks are not for somebody messing up your property. I didn't ask BMWFS to take over payments and I don't know where you or skier are getting that.


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

podge8 said:


> Of course he has the right to complain! It's one thing if it was an order to pick up at the dealer, where you aren't paying for the car yet. But EDers pay for the car before picking up, and continue to pay for them while they are on their way here. So a three week delay is unacceptable, especially if it is because someone broke the rules by driving down the ramp too fast and damaging the car. This was completely preventable. Sorry again, SANguru. This really sucks! Have you thought about asking BMW to take care of a payment for you?


Thanks! BMW NA has agreed to work something out. The regional rep and the GM of my dealership both said this was unacceptable so we are in full agreement.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Care to share the pictures of the damage? My '08 was delayed for a few days because of what was described as bumper damage while in transit, and I've always wondered just what was involved. I had assumed that it was a minor/moderate paint issue and that they just replaced the bumper cover.

If your damage was more than just the bumper cover, the delay might be more due to lag time to get parts they don't stock at the VPC and time spent in the queue than to major damage repair... just postulating.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Hopefully the painful experience is resolved ASAP!
So sorry.


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

boothguy said:


> Care to share the pictures of the damage? My '08 was delayed for a few days because of what was described as bumper damage while in transit, and I've always wondered just what was involved. I had assumed that it was a minor/moderate paint issue and that they just replaced the bumper cover.
> 
> If your damage was more than just the bumper cover, the delay might be more due to lag time to get parts they don't stock at the VPC and time spent in the queue than to major damage repair... just postulating.


boothguy,

how it was described to me is there is a ramp on the backside of VDC where if a lot of cars on the lot, they would bring the cars through that side also. There are strict guidelines on operations of the cars and speed limit. If followed there should be no chance of scraping the bottom. On my particular car, there was damage to the bumper under the grill and also the undercladding and both are being replaced. The only pictures I got were the following:


















I really don't understand how the damage occurred on this photo.










the middle of the bumper was pretty scraped up also according to the VDC.


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Subbing to this thread...praying this works out for you


----------



## sfbayrealtor1 (Jan 19, 2006)

That blows, bro!

Being the 'volume' BMW consumer you are...they really need to make things right.


----------



## jcain (Jun 17, 2007)

Just talked to my CA and he said that he doesn't see any notation about damage and that it would have to be disclosed, so it looks like my car probably wasn't one of the "lucky" ones. San, hope everything works out to your satisfaction.


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

jcain said:


> Just talked to my CA and he said that he doesn't see any notation about damage and that it would have to be disclosed, so it looks like my car probably wasn't one of the "lucky" ones. San, hope everything works out to your satisfaction.


Thanks! no ETA on my car nor any further disclosures.

My CA Jason Burger in the meantime has totally disengaged from the whole thing which I am not happy about and he has punted this to the sales manager and BMWNA. He even told me not to call him about it anymore. Very poor handling of the situation. The lack of advocating for the customer who has bought multiple cars from him (3 this year) is unacceptable. I will not be running my M5 purchase next year through him and I don't recommend any ED'ers to go through him either.


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

sfbayrealtor1 said:


> That blows, bro!
> 
> Being the 'volume' BMW consumer you are...they really need to make things right.


Thanks Mike!


----------



## MrBones (Oct 26, 2007)

My car was damaged on transport and needed a new fender and wheel. It sucks and delayed my re-deliver by a few weeks but the VPC does an excellent repair job. I know it's a little different than some guy scraping your car up as he did, but maybe I could complain that they didn't secure my car well enough or parked the cars too close together. Anyway, your car will be as new when you get it. sorry for your angst.


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

They finally completed repairs and the car arrived at the dealer today for redelivery.


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

the CA told you not to call him anymore about it? that's rather unprofessional for someone in a gateway position and representing BMW before and AFTER sales. 

either way, car looks wonderful, faultless repairs? 

i'm really missing my alpine white baby. little bit worried not having time to wash it before drop off (rained the day before though).


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

btw, did BMW NA lend some financial assistance for the the almost one month extra you had to wait?


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

Nefilim said:


> btw, did BMW NA lend some financial assistance for the the almost one month extra you had to wait?


Thanks. Yes that's what he said to me which is just ridiculous. We are finalizing details with BMWFS right now thorugh the dealership management. the bumper and undercarriage looks good.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2010)

Josh,

I'm sorry you feel the way you do, but I must say my piece and please forgive me if it sounds a little defensive...
You and I exchanged countless emails, phone calls and texts of which I answered and gave all available information to you; not to mention the additional calls and emails you sent to ED, VDC and other East Bay personnel which I also answered. An ED re-delivery takes 6-10 weeks from time of drop off in Europe. From the time you dropped off the car (7/27) to the time you took re-delivery here (9/22) it was 8 weeks; well with in the range of "acceptable". The unfortunate thing that happened to your car was completely a mishap and not the act of a careless individual. The VDC took full responsibility and replaced your bumper to factory specs. There were only so many ways I could say, respectfully and attentively, that your car re-delivery was in process and on schedule and would only be exacerbated by pressuring the people and the systems in place to handle your final re-delivery. In the 8 years that I have been a CA at East Bay BMW and the near 100 ED sales I have helped process I have never run into a situation quite like yours; that is not to say that this was acceptable, but unfortunate. Since the end of the story is that your car was delivered within the time frame promised and that you now seem to be content with your reunion I would hope that we can put this matter behind us. I do apologize for handing off the final week of your cars travel to our Sales Manager, but I felt as if this situation had escalated beyond me and needed the care of the persons at our center appointed to make the kind of decisions you were/are seeking.

As for the rest of the community; please refer to my track record. My integrity and professionalism has been demonstrated throughout the years and will continue for the remainder of my career.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I didn't want to weigh in until now, since it has been an emotional ride. I'll stick to the facts.

My last California ED delivery took 10 weeks from drop off to delivery - with no avoidable issues (longest one, stuck in customs). The fastest one was probably just shy of 7 weeks.

So my experience for 5 EDs in California is a redelivery timeframe of 6.5-10 weeks. 8 weeks was my average, and none had any damage issues.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

I am happy that your unfortunate event is over and that you have your BMW. The car looks quite beautiful. The body shops at the VPC have to be the best in the US. Someone backed into my 5er in Italy while it was parked. It was repaired at the VPC. The work was utterly perfect inside and out. Unfortunately in life sh1t happens. The best that one can hope for is that the issue be resolved professionally. I would talk to a Customer Service manager at BMW NA and request that they reduce your lease payment by the appropriate amount for the time without the car. If you present your case properly, I am sure that they will accommodate you.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

He's probably paying only around $400 a month. A week's delay is $100 give or take. You may as well ask for more, or not bother - make it worth the while. Plus it's within the 8-10 week timeframe, so it may end up being a fruitless endeavor.

The best medicine would be a spirited drive along some twisty roads with the top down.


----------

